# Apple vs Samsung: Another Win for Apple?



## Jamstruth (Jun 30, 2012)

It seems that Apple have won yet another significant victory in their ongoing "patent war" against Samsung.

After winning another injunction against the Galaxy Tab 10.1 earlier this week Google's flagship phone has met the same fate. A US Judge has granted another injunction after reviewing the 4 patent infringement claims put forward by Apple. Of these patents one was taken by the Judge as being the most serious cause for concern and the main reason for the injunction to be granted. The patent (US No. 8,086,604) pertains to a search feature which can be used to check multiple sources from a single interface. As this is touted as a major draw of the Android 4.0 software and a core feature of the OS the Judge ruled that there may be irreparable harm caused to Apple through this infringement. The other 3 claims related to the “slide to unlock” feature (a recurring claim by Apple), actionable linking (after reviewing the patent I had very little understanding of this), and finally the touch screen word suggestion interface.

With this ruling as soon as Apple ponies up the money for the bonds to give Samsung monetary compensation should they eventually win the case the sale Nexus devices within the USA will have to be ceased.

Further information can be found in the source below





Source


My opinion:-
These claims seem very broad and vague for patented concepts. Apple basically own using a touchscreen to unlock a device (except maybe a virtual button), the ability to search both locally on a device and on the web, and using a touchscreen to select words. I'm not even kidding. After this I would not be surprised if Google take an offensive and sue Apple based on their own mobile notifications patent which Apple have clearly infringed with the inclusion of the "Notification Centre" in iOS5+. I hope there are no lasting repercussions from this and that Samsung manages to appeal successfully. The loss of the flagship Android phone would certainly send a chill down the spine of any perspective hardware designers looking to make an Android device.
I sort of understood Apple's earlier suits against Samsung. Their devices did look very similar and the drawer of TouchWiz looked very much like the iOS screen before the inclusion of background wallpapers but these are suits against a device which is only similar in the market it is aimed at. Apple seem to be out to destroy the competition by any means necessary.


----------



## chyyran (Jun 30, 2012)

Steve Jobs is dead, let it go Apple.

Go get'em Google



Someone has to sue Apple for anti-competitiveness


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Steve Jobs is dead, let it go Apple.
> 
> Go get'em Google
> 
> Someone has to sue Apple for anti-competitiveness




Apple is trying to be like Microsoft as far as becoming a monopoly. I'm not a lawyer, but I'm pretty sure anti-competitiveness is illegal.  Plus they're the ultimate patent and copyright trolls.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 30, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Punyman said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Jobs is dead, let it go Apple.
> ...


It will never be a monopoly. Apple has it's competitors and it still has overpriced shit. To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful. I guess Apple sure knows how to build a fanbase.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> It will never be a monopoly. Apple has it's competitors and it still has overpriced shit. To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful. I guess Apple sure knows how to build a fanbase.



Well you can't spell "fanaticism" without "fan".


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 30, 2012)

This is ridiculous...
Apple need to get off their high horses...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful.


Fanboys.
Fanboys everywhere.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 30, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Well you can't spell "fanaticism" without "fan".


Well considering that the word "fan" comes from "fanaticism" I'm not surprised.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful.


It helps to make a product that's better than everything on the market.

Then do it again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2012)

Urza said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful.
> ...


It's pretty easy to keep on-top of the things when you stall your only real competitor with petty lawsuits.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 30, 2012)

Urza said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful.
> ...


It also helps to have an obsessive consumer base that will buy every goddamn thing they make.

Apple products being better than _everything else_ on the market is very arguable.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 30, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > It will never be a monopoly. Apple has it's competitors and it still has overpriced shit. To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful. I guess Apple sure knows how to build a fanbase.
> ...


Where do you think the term "fan" came from? >_>


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> It also helps to have an obsessive consumer base that will buy every goddamn thing they make.
> 
> Apple products being better than _everything else_ on the market is very arguable.




Exactly.  Their laptops....oh, sorry, *ahem* Macbook Pro and Air series have some very serious heat dissipation issues. The hardware specs in those machines aren't nearly as good as my current laptop, and I paid $800 for this.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Urza said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


I totally agree soulx. Dont get me wrong, there are plenty of idevices in my household (imac,ipad3,iphone4) but to say theyre the best of the best is so not true. Samsung galaxy was revoloutionary, htc phones continue to grow better support wise and entertainment wise (Beats is the best thing to hit music in awhile) and overall power of android OS continues to grow and rival that of IOS. Im not an apple hater, but i hate their buisiness tyranny.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm referring specifically to two products: the original iPhone, and the iPad.

When the iPhone was first released, smartphone interfaces were garbage. I had an HTC Hermes at the time, which was top of the line. Apple came out with the announcement of the iPhone at Macworld, and watching how insanely good it looked, we all knew. This was how phones were going to look from now on. That was the first (and currently only) Apple hardware product that I regularly use.

Although we have great Android (and WP7) handsets now, it took several years for the OEMs to get anything remotely comparable out the door. iPhone 3Gs vs... the HTC Hero? Not a hard choice. The first Droid was within a stones throw hardware-wise, the software was another story. 2010 gave us the Nexus One, and led into the summer of the "super-phone", giving us devices that were actually better than Apple's offerings in relevant areas. During the entire time leading up to that however, Apple basically had free reign. There is a large base of people who have never owned a Mac, but bought the iPhone 2G or 3G or 3Gs, were enthralled by what an improvement it was over their WinMo or Blackberry garbage, and simply haven't seen a good enough reason to leave that ecosystem.

Part two: the iPad. Apple comes in and _invents a new market_. To this day the tablet OEMs still play catch-up each year. The Transformer Prime looks pretty swe... oh look, Apple released a new one with the best panel ever produced. This is not a huge surprise, considering it took about three years for them to catchup in the handset space, and even now we're seeing some fantastic (and price-competitive) Android tablets on the horizon. Suffice to say I've already pre-ordered the Nexus 7.

So no, I'm not saying that every Apple product is great. It does however only take a company knocking it out of the park one or two times and blind-siding their competitors to boost them into the financial echelons of oil companies.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 30, 2012)

Urza said:


> Part two: the iPad. Apple comes in and _invents a new market_.








Yes, I know the iPad was more polished but Apple didn't exactly _invent _the market.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Urza said:
> 
> 
> > Part two: the iPad. Apple comes in and _invents a new market_.
> ...


It revitalised it at least. Before the iPad tablets were extremely expensive, slow and clunky due to the desktop interface. Apple's touch based (albeit limited in computing) interface gave it a new use: As a casual browser and entertainment device.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Yes, I know the iPad was more polished but Apple didn't exactly _invent _the market.


I didn't say Apple invented the tablet. They created (invented was poor word choice) the _market_. Microsoft created a similar product, but the iPad ships to a completely different market which absolutely was not served by Windows' previous tablet initiatives.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2012)

Urza said:


> I'm referring specifically to two products: the original iPhone, and the iPad.
> 
> When the iPhone was first released, smartphone interfaces were garbage. I had an HTC Hermes at the time, which was top of the line. Apple came out with the announcement of the iPhone at Macworld, and watching how insanely good it looked, we all knew. This was how phones were going to look from now on. That was the first (and currently only) Apple hardware product that I regularly use.
> 
> ...


You must be joking, Apple's iPhone 1 was basically obsolete the day it was released - these were the days when XScale was sold to Marvell, the Snapdragons went into serious development and smartphones were close to breaking the 1Ghz boundry.

Apple released hardware that had no external memory slots, very limited Bluetooth compatibility with headsets, no MMS capabilities and... a flashy menu. Please, don't try to convince me that it was "amazing" because it really wasn't - it was hyped. The day Android reached the light of day, the original iPhone entered the realm of obscurity. As for the iPad, it's really just an iPhone on steroids - everybody knows that and everybody waits for tablets with proper full-blown operating systems to enter the market.

Products like The Surface or Project Fiona will blow Apple out of the water, and Apple has to prepare for that.

They are afloat and they are above their competitors, but not thanks to superior hardware but thanks to incredible marketing schemes. People didn't buy the iPhone "because it did stuff" - people bought the iPhone because "everybody else did" - it's an on-going trend, but trends pass and Apple realizes that. As of today, their hardware is a few steps behind the competition and by releasing only one model of their products, differentiated only by internal memory size, they're closing many roads for themselves for no reason.

It's been a few years and by now, they should've at the very least developed an external memory format for themselves - they haven't. Apple is doing their best to create All-in-One packages, but they fail at it because a mobile device simply can't do it all. They're trying hard, but before the 4G, I was pretty disappointed with their hardware. They're stepping their game up, and I'm anxious to see what happens next... but if Apple won't get their sh*t together before Windows 8 and i3,5,7 powered machines enter the market... they're in the sh*t. The A5 is *nothing* in comparison.

*EDIT: *Oh-em-gee, Grammar is Hard. >>;


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You must be joking, Apple's iPhone 1 was basically obsolete the day it was released - these were the days when XScale was sold to Marvell, the Snapdragons went into serious development and smartphones were close to breaking the 1Ghz boundry.
> 
> Apple released hardware that had no external memory slots, very limited Bluetooth compatibility with headsets, no MMS capabilities and... a flashy menu. Please, don't try to convince me that it was "amazing" because it really wasn't - it was hyped. The day Android reached the day of light, the original iPhone entered the realm of obscurity. As for the iPad, it's really just an iPhone on steroids - everybody knows that and everybody waits for tablets with proper full-blown operating systems to enter the market.
> 
> ...


The iPhone still reinvented the smartphone market. It became more data centric, they added a centralised app store with active developers, they made a touch screen interface that wasn't a complete faff to use. Without the iPhone the smartphone market wouldn't exist as it is now. The fact that it was "obsolete" the day it released didn't matter. It gave the market the kickstart it needed. Maybe without the iPhone Android would've still released but I don't think it would have become as big as it is because it wouldn't have had a giant to compete against.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, while Apple did give the market the kickstart, it's now trying to kill off all other competitors. That's no fun.
Variety is good.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> The iPhone still reinvented the smartphone market. It became more data centric, they added a centralised app store with active developers, they made a touch screen interface that wasn't a complete faff to use. Without the iPhone the smartphone market wouldn't exist as it is now. The fact that it was "obsolete" the day it released didn't matter. It gave the market the kickstart it needed. Maybe without the iPhone Android would've still released but I don't think it would have become as big as it is because it wouldn't have had a giant to compete against.


Oh, why of course! Competition is the motor of progress and I'm all for it! I just think that it has to be healthy competition, and Apple likes to play dirty. They have a horrible habit of "patenting black rectangles" as I call it, and by doing this they really stall proper progress.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > The iPhone still reinvented the smartphone market. It became more data centric, they added a centralised app store with active developers, they made a touch screen interface that wasn't a complete faff to use. Without the iPhone the smartphone market wouldn't exist as it is now. The fact that it was "obsolete" the day it released didn't matter. It gave the market the kickstart it needed. Maybe without the iPhone Android would've still released but I don't think it would have become as big as it is because it wouldn't have had a giant to compete against.
> ...


I agree with you completely. Just trying to nip any and all complete Apple flaming in the bud.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 1, 2012)

When I was a kid, mobile phones didn't even have a menu, they were big blocks with numbers and a button to call, a giant stretchable antenna and a small visor where you could see the numbers you pressed.
I'm ok with phones having so many stuff, but it seems really pointless, phones can photograph and record, well, most people probably have digital cameras with better quality, they play songs, most people already have a music specific device, they have clocks and calendars, when most people usually have a watch...
Meh...
Most people get a phone and they won't even use most of the functions that a phone has nowadays, so... People just get them cuz they're cool and in fashion.. Pretty much like clothes and other stuff... z.z

On topic, I dislike these patent thingies that Apple seems to be doing, I'm pretty sure that they themselves have broken a few themselves. z.z
And the Nexus seemed really cool too. =(


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> I'm ok with phones having so many stuff, but it seems really pointless, phones can photograph and record, well, most people probably have digital cameras with better quality, they play songs, most people already have a music specific device, they have clocks and calendars, when most people usually have a watch...


Most people? Surely not watches.  I ,for one, didn't have any of those,but a phone.
In the future, safe advance Project glass -like glasses with electronic gloves would probably replace phones and even tablets.
If advance and effective enough, maybe even laptops.

If not, there's always holograms.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ok with phones having so many stuff, but it seems really pointless, phones can photograph and record, well, most people probably have digital cameras with better quality, they play songs, most people already have a music specific device, they have clocks and calendars, when most people usually have a watch...
> ...


As long as their are no robots to go berserk im good. Yay future! 
On topic though, and to awnser the post quoted above me, most people get a phone like that so they can do all the above functions stated on one device. Granted i see your point and agree with you on how people tend to go with this stuff to stick to trends, others get it because it makes life so much easier. My dad uses his phone to keep up with his business emails (gets like 500 a day o.o) create documents and take them on the ago, and its all in his hand and pocket. Apple has improved upon this so much over the years, making them so popular with the masses, the competition has a tough time competing. And its not because their operating systems are weaker, or they pale in comparison. Its because apples the big trend. Just put it this way, is a person gonna wanna be seen wearing 100$ nikes, or 10$ walmart tennis shoes? People are all about the brand, and apple is gucci, androids armani, and windows phone ...i digress.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 1, 2012)

For gods sake, is there anyone they haven't sued?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 1, 2012)

Next objective: _*The NEXUS 7.*_

if it sells like hot shit off the grill, I can guarantee  wAaApple will find an "infringing" reason to remove it from the market
seriously, fuck apple and Steve Jobs.


get the courts out of fucking Cali and see where the bias will sway.

Apple is scared shitless without Steve Jobs mind at work, so they are panicking and flipping shit. to make up for innovation. they are just fucking eliminating everything that is popular, they didn't make, and they see as a threat.

Apple is currently suing HTC, Samsung, Motorola and Google. all popular smartphone manufactures (LG they could give two shits about)

what do you think they are trying to achieve?...total fucking market domination.

seriously, if Apple entirely dominates the smartphone industry in the distant future (worst case scenario) ; somebody should die.

I swear to  god I'm going to pistol-whip the next Apple Fan boy I come across...anyone who *mindlessly* supports this Nazi regime of the destruction of free enterprise deserves it.

Apple makes good stuff...and I don't hate apple for making their products,(I own an iPod Touch *jailbroken mind you*) What I do hate, is their greediness to entirely rule the smartphone industry. And their enviousness for the innovation that they see their competition doing.



Steve Jobs vowed to "destroy android" and go to "global-thermal nuclear war" and use "all the money in the bank" to do it. now they are completing his dying wish...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 1, 2012)

Urza said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I don't know how Apple is successful.
> ...



Except, it really isn't better than anything on the market.

But anyways, really? Slide to unlock? Is Apple really pushing that far?


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 1, 2012)

Apple's hardware is definitely not best. The A5 isn't that efficient at times, and really it can be just as slow as A4. Besides, Apple stuff are manufactured by OTHER companies. (ahem Samsung with A5X and others)

What really drives me into Apple products is their software (sorry, not referring to Mac, just iOS). Up till today, I still must say that iOS is the most simple and easiest to use. ICS did transform the android platform by a whole 180, but iOS is (despite restricted) still the most easy to use and definitely the best for the casual mobile user.

As for these lawsuits and stuff, blame the company infrastructure (Samsung's infrastructure isn't THAT good too anyway - they have extremely horrible after-sales service).


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 1, 2012)

*clap clap clap clap clap* Let's go Apple!

*clap clap clap clap clap* Let's go Apple!

Totally stole that from the Boston Celtics but who cares?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 1, 2012)

We desperately need a new patent system, specially when it comes to mobile. Every name in mobile tech is suing some other company that violated something that they shouldn't have been able to patent in the first place.


----------



## Urza (Jul 1, 2012)

_"The day Android reached the day of light, the original iPhone entered the realm of obscurity."_

The original iPhone went on sale June 29th, 2007. The Google-led Open Handset Alliance made the big announcement November 5th of that year. In the time between those two events, Apple sold about a million iPhones. In the time proceeding the latter announcement, and up until the release of the iPhone 3G, Apple sold an additional 5 million iPhones. Maybe I'm just crazy, but selling several times more units seems like the opposite of "entering obscurity". The 3G sold 7 million units in the first quarter of it's release.

To put into perspective: the Android-powered HTC Dream, which shipped a few months after the 3G, sold a total of 1 million in the US during it's first six months.

_"As for the iPad, it's really just an iPhone on steroids - everybody knows that and everybody waits for tablets with proper full-blown operating systems to enter the market."_

I guess that's why the iPad hasn't sold 60 million units, and failed to penetrate the decade-old consumer market for Windows tablets, which has done nothing but thrived from the start. Or how about the HP Slate? They must have sold a hundred million of those! I bet HP is doing great.

The rest of your post is devoted to speeds and feeds; rattling off hardware specs and feature lists. You dismiss the interface entirely, referring to it as a "flashy menu". The products you claim will slay the specter of the iPad are named Surface and Fiona. On Surface: it seems contrary to your displayed values to support a device which promotes aesthetics and usability at the cost of functionality. Maybe you're referring specifically to the doomed Surface Pro device, which indeed runs the full desktop stack of Windows. What does this device have which previous Windows tablets lacked?... besides a "flashy menu". If you say kickstand, I'll cut your tongue out (joke).

Fiona is pretty damn cool, but it remains mostly irrelevant until it's apparent that it's actually becoming a product. Still waiting on "Switchblade" from CES of the previous year (not holding my breath).

At the end of the day, I think the one thing we can all agree on is that it's a shame the US legal system is setup in a way to promote litigious action such as this. OSX and iOS are both great products as far as I'm concerned, and it's disappointing to think such software is being sullied by dirty business at the hands of the platform maintainer. I'm a fan of ICS as well, using an Android tablet alongside the iPhone on a daily basis, and truly hope that someday we'll get the kind of copyright reform which will freely allow innovation from everyone without the worry of being sued out of existence.

I'm still glad I went with the iPhone instead of the TyTN II I had been planning for.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Jul 1, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Punyman said:
> ...




2 main reasons on why Apple is successful. First cuz they have one of the best publicity departments in the world and second and more important cuz Apple fanboys are IDIOTS. Why do I say that? Simple, cuz for every product Apple releases there is a BETTER product from another company that does what Apple does and much more. For example. Apple had for some time the Ipod nano, it had no screen and no radio, here comes Sandisk and releases one of the best mini portable mp3s, the sansa clip, had a screen AND radio yet Apple fanboys ran to buy the nano.... why? cuz of what I just said on top...


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2012)

Ah, locking out any competition through an asinine abuse of the patent system. In business terminology, we call that "absolute dickery".


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 1, 2012)

That's odd.  Tonight is one of those nights where I just really don't feel like getting my anti-Apple fanboii hat on.

I'll say two things.  iPod Classic > any other MP3 player due to sheer local storage capacity (for those of us who like to keep a large library)

and

I'm glad I got my Galaxy Nexus when I did, then.   Jellybean is pretty awesome, btw.


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2012)

sentinel5000 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



Ipod Nano always had a screen.

You know, that's the problem with anti-Apple fanboys, more often than not they simply criticize something they actually have no idea about. You know if you have a terrible attitude about something before doing it or experiencing it yourself, it tends give you a negative opinion of it regardless of what happened. That's called being close minded.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Jul 1, 2012)

Apex said:


> sentinel5000 said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...



Well in fact you are right about one thing, its not the nano its the shuffle (that shows how much I love Apple). But you are still wrong about not knowing. You see, while it was the shuffle that didnt have a screen nor radio and not the nano, it was STILL the nano that didnt had radio  . And quite frankly, any of the sansas clips beat the hell out of both nano and shuffles. So yeah I was half right but I was totally right about why Apple is a success, specially in the fanboys part


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2012)

once again appl$ BUYS it's own way


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2012)

sentinel5000: Simply saying you are right does not mean you are right, that's the sign of a bad/weak argument, which directly reflects the maturity of the that person.

Most people who buy a dedicated MP3 player generally aren't interested in radio broadcast, adding that would have added unneeded cost and bulk to a product which aimed at ultra-portability and a cheaper alternative to the more feature-rich models, such as the iPod Classic, Nano and Touch at the time.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 1, 2012)

I think a lot of the Apple vs Anybodyelseintheworld (1 word, will be making it into the dictionry soon, I'm sure) arguments are similar to the Nintendo vs Anybodyelseintheworld arguments.

People talk about inventive, fun games on (the latest generations of) Nintendo consoles compared to impressive hardware specs in the latest XBOX/Play Station. While Apple's hardware may be outdated as soon as it is launched, and later generations of Android phones have more impressive hardware, Apple invested an awful lot in a UI that people found easy to use. If anybody here has used a Windows Mobile 6 device, you'll appreciate how fiddly they are. Apple's 'one button' interface was revolutionary at the time.

I'm not saying I like Apple's products. I do not own one. But while Android and Windows Mobile 7 have now caught up and you could (could, COULD) argue have surpassed Apple in UI design, it's taken long enough for Apple to have established a massive fanbase. That's what you get for being the first to change the game in a marketplace; you get the luxury of being chased, as opposed to the chaser.

That all aside, these patents all sound awfully silly. And that can easily be seen as a market leader abusing their position. But unfortunately, as a limited company, they are obliged to do all they can to maximise the profits for their shareholders. And going any further into _that_ debate will sky rocket this thread off topic into a pro/anti capitalism, uh, thing. So I suggest we don't!


----------



## SSVAV (Jul 1, 2012)

Those patents Apple owns are fishy.

Owning the patent for multiple touch screens? Sure. But owning a patent because the user slides his finger across the screen?

I don't know who issues patents in the US but they clearly gave Apple several patents that aren't "technical solutions to a problem". The feature to lock a phone is already existent, the feature to input commands via touching the screen too: Apple shouldn't be able to put a patent on the slide to lock feature. Virtual keyboards already exist and again touchscreens already exist: another bogus patent awarded to Apple. The feature to search both in a device and on the web? Windows already does that.

I'm sure if it wasn't Apple demanding those patents they wouldn't have been issued. Apple needs to lose those patents or they are going to make the justice lose even more money because they want to shut down their competition using bogus patents.

And someone retire that judge his license. He is clearly a prick if he has given in to Apple's demands.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 1, 2012)

Patents seem to be there because Apple got there very early. Google is still waiting for their notification system patent to be approved (and I think the start of it probably won't be patented, they basically try to patent the concept notifications) which would enable them to counter Apple. I noticed people defending apple in The Verge comments saying it was different enough not to be covered. If their Notifications Center is different enough then so are these aspects of Google's OS.
It seems that Apple just added "on a mobile device" or "on a touchscreen" to many concepts and had them awarded patents. The US patent office needs an overhaul.


----------



## mameks (Jul 1, 2012)

this is getting really fucking stupid


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 1, 2012)

shlong said:


> this is getting really fucking stupid


Apple's patents in a nutshell. ^^


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 1, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> We desperately need a new patent system, specially when it comes to mobile. Every name in mobile tech is suing some other company that violated something that they shouldn't have been able to patent in the first place.



It's not just mobile. We need a better software patent system.

Here's a blast-from-the-past (1998). To make it relevant to 2012, replace "Microsoft" with "Apple".

http://www.theonion....nes-zeroes,599/



> *Microsoft Patents 1's, 0's*
> ...With the patent, Microsoft's rivals are prohibited from manufacturing or selling products containing zeroes and ones—the mathematical building blocks of all computer languages and programs—unless a royalty fee of 10 cents per digit used is paid to the software giant.​



As a reminder, the Onion is satire. Microsoft didn't really patent 1's and 0's.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> It's not just mobile. We need a better software patent system.
> 
> Here's a blast-from-the-past (1998). To make it relevant to 2012, replace "Microsoft" with "Apple".
> 
> ...


..........



>The Onion


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> >The Onion



I stuck a reminder in there that the story came from the Onion. It's one of my favorite pieces they came up with, second only to the story about the Death Star Daycare program.


----------



## Foie (Jul 1, 2012)

Remember that one time I hated Apple?

Oh, that's right. I still do. More than ever.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2012)

What another waste of a lawsuit.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> What another waste of a lawsuit.


And time and money.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 1, 2012)

The difference between protecting intellectual property and non competitive practise seems to be forgotten when ape is involved.


----------



## mameks (Jul 1, 2012)

you know I've just realised that Apple's kinda like my old school in that we had to sign a contract that stated if we invented (or discovered) anything whilst at the school (even during the holidays) then _our_ intellectual property became theirs.
Apple does the same thing: you use something like theirs or invent something technological then it's _obviously_ theirs.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 1, 2012)

Apple has to do these lawsuits guys, theyre still pissed off that they cant stop us from jailbreaking. They sue for a lockscreen, yet cant stop the biggest flaw in all of their devices. How sad..


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 1, 2012)

shlong said:


> you know I've just realised that Apple's kinda like my old school in that we had to sign a contract that stated if we invented (or discovered) anything whilst at the school (even during the holidays) then _our_ intellectual property became theirs.
> Apple does the same thing: you use something like theirs or invent something technological then it's _obviously_ theirs.



It's almost as silly as patenting words if you had seen what was patented.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jul 1, 2012)

Apple is so hypocritical. Apple patents the most negligible things and sues other companies for it, yet has implemented multiples of functions and ideas from Android devices and jailbreak tweaks. It's astounding how people call it a "healthy relationship that keeps the market innovated" when all Apple does is kill competitors while leaching on said competitors.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 2, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> [...]They sue for a lockscreen, yet cant stop the biggest flaw in all of their devices. How sad..



The fact that their devices are all the same?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 2, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> When I was a kid, mobile phones didn't even have a menu, they were big blocks with numbers and a button to call, a giant stretchable antenna and a small visor where you could see the numbers you pressed.
> I'm ok with phones having so many stuff, but it seems really pointless, phones can photograph and record, well, most people probably have digital cameras with better quality, they play songs, most people already have a music specific device, they have clocks and calendars, when most people usually have a watch...
> Meh...


This combines all those devices into one single device, though.

I could choose to carry and old phone + my camera + a watch + a MP3 player, or I could choose to carry one phone.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate Apple


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 2, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> I hate Apple









I feel like that comment is completely unnecessary unless this stops you from buying a GNex.  And for that matter, retailers are still selling the GNex.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 2, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Apple
> ...


Know why? Cause in about a month it will have an OTA update for android 4.1 that runs at anywhere from 50 to 60FPS.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 2, 2012)

This story is just one of many reasons why I hate Apple.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 2, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > bazamuffin said:
> ...



Already running Jellybean on mine


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 2, 2012)

I think that the idea of patents are stupid.
It limits other products from doing things that other products can do.
For instance it would be pretty annoying if someone suddenly patented the ability to project holographic touch screens while on the go but only one company can make it and it become overpriced with minimal features.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 2, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I think that the idea of patents are stupid.
> It limits other products from doing things that other products can do.
> For instance it would be pretty annoying if someone suddenly patented the ability to project holographic touch screens while on the go but only one company can make it and it become overpriced with minimal features.



What if you create a brand new invention, but before you can bring it to the market, a better funded competitor steals from you and sells it as their own idea? You will never see a dime or even an ounce of credit for your hard work and determination.

Patents can certainly be abused (as we're seeing with Apple), and I think it's time we worked on modernizing the system. That doesn't mean we should stop protecting and encouraging inventors altogether.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 2, 2012)

I own both an Iphone 4S and a Galaxy Nexus. IMO, the GNex is better than the 4s in almost every way (except the camera, the 4s one is better).
They feel completely different, I cannot see anything alike in them. They have absolutely nothing in common. You need to be a complete retard to think that the GNex is a copy of the 4S.


----------



## Urza (Jul 2, 2012)

"Who's Suing Whom in The Telecoms Trade?"

https://docs.google....&hl=en_GB#gid=3


----------



## philip11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Urza said:


> "Who's Suing Whom in The Telecoms Trade?"
> 
> https://docs.google....&hl=en_GB#gid=3


I think I'll be dead before I read that and understand it in full.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Samsung is appealing the injunction and it seems like Google will not get involved.

wonder how much Samsung is going to have to bribe the "system" to get what they want


"oh?...you want this ban removed from your invention?...well...it seems like you're at an impasse ...how much do you feel like it's worth to you?....how much are you willing to pay for it to be...worth our while...?"


----------



## nando (Jul 2, 2012)

Urza said:


> "Who's Suing Whom in The Telecoms Trade?"
> 
> https://docs.google....&hl=en_GB#gid=3




anti-apple fanatics are blind to that type of info. they'll pick at anything that apple sues for but really the other companies have been going at apple stronger for years.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 2, 2012)

The problem is that 20 years for a patent is too long in this age. Especially in software patents (where a program could be patented and rolled out over a year if patent was granted quick). Even for a physical product it is a lot easier to get mass manufacturing in place than it used to be.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 2, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> The problem is that 20 years for a patent is too long in this age. Especially in software patents (where a program could be patented and rolled out over a year if patent was granted quick). Even for a physical product it is a lot easier to get mass manufacturing in place than it used to be.


Do note that patents don't forbid someone negotiating a price for some kind of tech. Hell, Nokia would have all current mobile phone manufacturers at their knees unless they made their innovations from the years available to all at an affordable price. What Apple is doing.. well that's another story. Software patents are something up to date in general: ideas can be made in several places at the same time, but the first one to patent it wins the game. Not so smart.

I won't even go into physical products since it's completely different compared to software and such. Actually it's completely different in between physical products (ie. computer vs. elevator vs. television vs. bed vs. etc). Some companies actually limit their supply chain and make only a certain amount of products (limits retailers possibilities of lowering prices keeping the prices up and such.. kinda like Apple, but in another way).


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 3, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Samsung is appealing the injunction and it seems like Google will not get involved.
> 
> wonder how much Samsung is going to have to bribe the "system" to get what they want
> 
> ...


Wow, Apple fanboy? The dact of the matter is that this is how apple trys to kill the competition. Android used the notification bar like two years before apple did (why doesn't google sue them?)
iOS 6 Brings over 200 "new" features
*The do not disturb night call feature, was a direct rip from android.
*Reply with message to  a call
*Safari Tab Synch, Chrome for android has been using that for at least 2 months before iOS 6 was announced.
*Way more but I've made my point.
Almost all of the core features in iOS 5 were copied from android. Point made.

Samsung also had Voice Talk by Vlingo (Voice Control) before the iPhone's Siri because it came on the Galaxy S2 which was relesed before the iPhone 4S was announced.


----------



## nando (Jul 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Wow, Apple fanboy? The dact of the matter is that this is how apple trys to kill the competition. Android used the notification bar like two years before apple did (why doesn't google sue them?)
> iOS 6 Brings over 200 "new" features
> *The do not disturb night call feature, was a direct rip from android.
> *Reply with message to  a call
> ...




and samsung sued apple on 6 different patents. 
but the point being is that according to gbatemp, only apple plays this way.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 3, 2012)

nando said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Apple fanboy? The dact of the matter is that this is how apple trys to kill the competition. Android used the notification bar like two years before apple did (why doesn't google sue them?)
> ...


Apple is the only company that seems to think it is the one that invented the smartphone. Apple is the only one who has sued all the major manufacturers.


----------



## nando (Jul 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...



And how many of those manufctures have their own operating system that wasnt funded by a person that happened to be a chairman at apple while ios was in development?

And how do you know those companies dont feel as entitled. Are you a spokesperson for these companies? As far as im concerned creative thinks they single handedly inveted mp3 players just as an example


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung is appealing the injunction and it seems like Google will not get involved.
> ...



Rofl, I didn't know iPhones didn't have that yet?  Hell, even my ancient Samsung Reality, a feature phone from three years ago, had that.  The thing ran BrewOS which sucked terribly, yet still had that feature.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 3, 2012)

nando said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Apple fanboy? The dact of the matter is that this is how apple trys to kill the competition. Android used the notification bar like two years before apple did (why doesn't google sue them?)
> ...


I think its because Apple seem to be the only one winning injunctions so they look more of the bad guy.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 3, 2012)

Can a mod lock this thread? It's fan hate all over.


----------



## nando (Jul 3, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...




nokia won over the use of wi-fi, g2 and g3 in phones. apple pays nokia royalties for every phone sold.like apple nokia could force apple to stop sales of the iphone in certain countries but they don't because they make money off of them. samsung makes iphone components for example.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung is appealing the injunction and it seems like Google will not get involved.
> ...



i'm absoultey not an apple fanboy..I dislike apple very much...what my point is that...the system we live in is corrupt..and I wouldn't put it past the powers that be that run the patent system to be "rewarded" to a certain extent for things to "get done"..especially if big companies are desperate.

whatever happens, this injunction will not be removed...with all the money the justice system got bribed by apple and the paid vacation for the judge that ruled the decision. they could care less about "justice",  "samsung" and the Galaxy Nexus not looking at fucking all like the iPhone


----------

